# 53/55cm LeMond?



## fontmoss (Nov 8, 2008)

used to have a 53cm buenos aires (spine design) and loved it, a similar frame has just come up but its a 55. I was gutted but after a few enquiries and looking on here i discovered lots of people my height ( 5 10/ 175cm) are riding the 55?

i thought it would be far too long but clearly not for some folks? now im in a quandry, its going cheap and tempted to take a punt but id be devastated if it didnt fit and would also have the hassle of selling it on. floor to crotch inseam is 87cm but ive no idea how this translates into cycling inseams (no road bike at the mo to compare either which is annoying)


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

55 sounds about right for you. 

I just recently picked up a 2008 Zurich in a 57 CM and I'm 6'0". 

It fits me well.


----------



## haroun (Nov 12, 2008)

It depends. You know of Lemond's longer virtual TT. I'm 5'10" myself and ride a 53cm.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

It depends is right. I'm almost 5'11" and own a 55 and a 57, and find both very comfortable. YMMV.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

I have owned 2 Lemonds in 55cm and they both fit me terribly. Im 5'10 with a 32" inseam. The TTs on the bikes have always been on the long side of things. Your torso to legs balance will matter more in the overall fit. Standover doesn;t mean a thing


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

the Lemond geometry has always (excluding the one's that were just relabled Treks) been a bike with "classic" european road geometry (atleast that is my understanding), meaning a more layed back seat angle, which will not work for everyone, using a seat post with less "offset" may be necessary, 

I haven't ridden the Lemond's extensively but, they seem to offer a good stable ride at speed, something I think Lemond really liked. 

I always choose my bikes by the seat tube angle, the top tube length and the height of the head tube.... the other aspects follow suit ( BB height, wheel base, head angle, trail)..... and hopefully I end up with a ride I favor......

with my 5'9" frame I find a 74 degree seat angle suits me best, getting me over the pedals where I need to be to promote spinning to avoid knee discomfort, 

in the Lemond geometry I would choose a 53cm and likely going with a "zero" offset seat post


----------

